# Newbie to downsizing



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

Put them right on drawn 4.9 if you have it, this is the quickest way to get them regressed. If you have it, use it. If not, put them on 4.9 foundation.

------------------
Sol Parker
Southern Oregon Apiaries
http://www.allnaturalhoney.com


----------



## joens (Apr 24, 2003)

There are some 4.9 package bees available or at least there were .I ordered some from Buckeye Bees .


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I agree the best is to start with small cell bees which Buckeye has. If you start with large ones and you have drawn 4.9mm foundation, you just put them on it and they will be completely regressed in a few weeks and you are done. If you don't have 4.9mm drawn foundation (which you probably don't) then the trick is getting them to draw it. I'd just put them on 4.9mm foundation and be more agressive in measuring what they do and culling foundation that is drawn too big and moving the smallest to the center of the brood nest. When you get where the center six frames of the brood nest are 4.9mm or smaller, as far as I'm concerned they are regressed.


----------



## PinkDiva (Jan 31, 2004)

Thanks for the replies. I didn't know you could purchase downsized bees, so I'm particularly grateful to hear about Buckeye. (I was given two hives of downsized bees from my most generous mentor--a great way to start, small from the get-go!)

Just curious--what race are Buckeye's downsized bees?


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

Actually, I think the best thing for you to do would be to split from the hives you have, no need to regress new bees, no need to pay for new bees.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>(I was given two hives of downsized bees from my most generous mentor--a great way to start, small from the get-go!)

Yes. I agree with WiredForStereo. Just split those and you are already in the game.

>Just curious--what race are Buckeye's downsized bees?

Carniolans.


----------



## PinkDiva (Jan 31, 2004)

Thanks for the advice re: splitting the hive. 
More background: I lost one of my queens and combined the two hives fall 2002, so now I'm down to one hive. I was indeed planning on splitting that hive this spring, but I'd really like to learn how to install a package (I received two nucs initially) as well as lessening my chances of losing all my bees, since I have so few now. If I lose this one remaining hive during this nasty winter, I'm without bees. By the time I find out I have no bees, it would be too late to order them, so I'm ordering some both for insurance and self-education purposes...


----------



## Scot Mc Pherson (Oct 12, 2001)

Michael,
From the website and from corresponding with Ken from Buckeye, I was under the impression that they had 4.9mm bees in all three of their racial offerings.

Am I wrong?

------------------
-- 
Scot Mc Pherson
"Linux is a Journey, not a Guided Tour" ~ Me
"Do or not do, there is no try" ~ Master Yoda


----------



## PinkDiva (Jan 31, 2004)

You're right, I did notice that they advertise Italians, Carniolans and Cordovans. I've heard lots about Italians, but I know very little about the other two. Any input/advice there?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I'm sure I read that they only had Carni's in small cell. Of course you could requeen later, but the carni queen from them would be a small cell queen, I believe. You could ask them if you like.


----------



## joens (Apr 24, 2003)

when I ordered them I talked to ken and I was told that carniolans were the only small cell bees that he had (he may have had others that were sold out) Of course carniolans are a fine bee.


----------



## wayacoyote (Nov 3, 2003)

Diva,
According to Dee Lusby's article here on BeeSource, Sol and Michael are correct. In fact, you are not a "new comer" to regression; you are ahead of some of us. Since you have extra 4.9mm comb from your combined hives, you are set to make new hives. From what I gather, the difficult parts in regression are 1)to get the bees to draw small comb (not a problem to you since you have extra comb) and 2)getting the package to "accept" small comb. (I am sure there are more, but these are 2 that Dee address well.) For the second, she recommends a queen excluder Under the hive to keep the queen inside until she starts laying. Those "first" generation bees will be regressed since they were laid in and hatched from 4.9mm comb. So there you have it. Then you should be able to start adding frames of 4.9mm foundation, as the older/ larger bees will be doing field work and the younger/ regressed bees will do the foundation drawing.
Check out Dee's article on BeeSource.com regarding regression. It will, just as Sol and Micheal, send you well on your way. (It sounds like one would want to keep 5 or so frames of drawn 4.9mm comb handy anytime one wants to start a new hive.)

Coyote


----------



## PinkDiva (Jan 31, 2004)

Coyote,
Thanks. Sounds like I'm all set to purchase new, downsized bees--if Buckeye still has them, that is. I'm crossing my fingers!








Diva


----------

